# Tips for France please....



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all

We are taking Rockie to France for the first time this summer and meeting up with MHF friends who are also new to the French experience. We have two weeks and want to make the most of it.....

Any tips, specific or general would be greatly appreciated.

The last time we were there was 5 years ago before our MHF days, so with all the experience on this site, I just have to ask.

Passport, tickets, what's next? We have a very rough journey plan, so any suggestions in this area would also be welcome.

Many thanks,
Sharon


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*AS Topic*

Good Evening

May I suggest going to Continental Touring Forum, Page 11 about half way down and read my Post " Notes for first timers in Europe"

Also in this Forum there are many Logs of trips to France and also in the Forum Continental Trips.

HTH

Ken...............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hello

Leave home with enough diesel to get you to Calais and a little further, then fill up at French prices.

Passport, tickiets, travel insurance, log book, driving licence and also two copies of each.

Consult www.theaa.com for a list of essential items - such as spare bulbs, first aid kit etc that you are obliged to carry.

Where abouts are you heading? Can Oscar come!

Russell


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Ken and Russell. I will have a look!

As for Oscar, provided he empties his bladder BEFORE he sees me, of course... :twisted: 

Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

good luck with your trip ..

my tip.. stay off toll autoroutes and take an aires guide and a Michelin atlas.. 

don't drink too much vino :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> good luck with your trip ..
> 
> ...


I can promise to do 75% of that Jim.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Make sure you look at the Aires near the Beaches. Stay at Mont St Michel along with the hundreds of other motorhomes, take Ben to Eurodisney and stay on the car park, again along with hundreds of other motorhomes. Check out if their are any religious celebration days and look out for the fantastic firework displays

Oh and be very careful of their tap water, use bottled water

And if there is a French bank holiday do not expect anything to be open


stew


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Stew.

Did Eurodisney in a former life, so will give that a miss.

Thanks for all the other tips.

Sharon


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Oh and be very careful of their tap water, use bottled water
> 
> stew


What's this myth about the quality of French tap water?

We've never (touch wood) had problems, often it tastes better than in the UK.
Just be wary about what taps you use as you would in the UK or get a Nature Pure filter

Aren't many of our UK water companies owned by the French :?

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sharon, firstly decide where you would like to go in France, and then plan your journey, it's a HUGE country, and so diverse.

If your two weeks includes return travel to the UK, then your time in country is limited to how much driving you want to do and fuel you wish to burn!  

Southern Brittany is a great place to explore, fabulous sandy beaches, rocky coves and bays, unspoilt countryside, historical cities, fine food and wine are just some of the attractions, easy driving along the northern Coastline, lots to do and see along the way Normandy beaches etc...

The Loire valley and it's Chateaux are another option, again time dependant on driving distances, even the SOF is achievable if you wish to spend a good week and a half doing nothing but soaking up the med sunshine! 8) :lol: 

MnD :wink:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Like Honenaway I have never had trouble with French tap water. We have spent up to 6 months each year for the last 14 years travelling around Europe (mainly France) inspecting campsites, working on campsites and holidaying and we have never once had a tummy bug.

In places like the Auvergne the tap water comes from Springs and this water is sold in the UK (Mont Dore and Volvic are common brands here)

I feel it is probably our water that is often inferior to that found in France.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

hi

I agree with Jim on two points but definately not the third!!

The best plan is no plan!!! :lol:


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

I am never sure about drinking tap water in France and always buy bottled,but if you use the supermarkets a lot of the French people buy bottled water, so that persuaded me it was the right thing to do.

Have a lovely holiday Sharon, France is wonderful.

Lesley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sharon,

Take lots of photos, report back how good Rockie was and then whilst you are at it:

DRINK LOTS OF VINO!

Regards

Chris


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Cover*

Make sure you have breakdown cover. Often overlooked and only comes to mind when needed. Good insurance !
And please, try to speak a bit of French. It is very appreciated.
Too many Brits still venure across Europe and speak nothing but English, and often bad Anglo Saxon English at that.
In my experience, motorways are good for gaining time and distance and overnight parking depends on where you are when sleepiness overtakes you. Far too many scare stories abound, regarding m/way aires.
Good sensible precautions will see you through the night.
Some places that are over popular are worse than m/ways. 
Too many 'vans = too many people making lots of noise at all hours.
Especially those leaving the site at dawn or earlier.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sharon

Reference the water I think Lesley makes a very good point - bottled water is everywhere in the supermarkets and is rediculously cheap, I seem to remember the equivalent of 10p per bottle so we decided that was the way to go.

Musicbus also makes a good point about planning. A few years ago we went over with one plan - through the tunnel and turn right   .

We then spent three weeks staying on beaches and aires and had the best holiday we have ever had. Whilst you might be thinking that we probably were not in a 30ft RV I know you have experience of living in America so you will understand, as anyone will who has been abroad about the wide open spaces, I think that probably one beach we went to would have been unaccessible to you.

Buying Vino

Now the important info :lol: :lol: Whilst the hypermarkets around the coast are advertised as being the cheapest and best we found the smaller supermarkets inland were better value.

Look also at the French Passion network - free parking and the opportunity to buy some of the farmers produce should you want to repay the favour.

Speaking french - it is appreciated by the French but I just cannot get my head around it so the limit of my ability is Bonjour. The French smile and then we communicate in what ever way we can   If things get serious I send in Shona who has a better grasp.

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sharon 

Ref Water 

Tap water in France is perfectly safe to drink, the biggest risk is from your own tank and plumbing if not properly sanitised .. 

As Stew says, bottled water is 'relatively' cheap but an added expense when fulltiming. 
We fitted a 'Nature Pure' filter for 'peace of mind' .. 

In the dessert in Morocco I asked a guide if the water from the well was safe to drink, he was a little bemused, looking around and pointing to the desert ..he said 
"this the largest water filter in the world what do you think ? " 
He was right, the water tasted superb..


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Off topic for a moment but


> n the dessert in Morocco I asked a guide if the water from the well was safe to drink, he was a little bemused, looking around and pointing to the desert ..he said
> "this the largest water filter in the world what do you think ? "
> He was right, the water tasted superb..


we are drinking well water at the moment on a site in Norfolk - you are right well water tastes lovely.

stew


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

artona said:


> If things get serious I send in Shona who has a better grasp.
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

Don't you mean Jessica?

Chris


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks to everyone above for suggestions and tips, we have so much to think about now!!

We are not going for a few months, so plenty of time for the preparation. When we return, will post pics in our album - Well, these things just have to be done, don't they!!!

Sharon

:sign3:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Another thought make sure that you know the PINs for your credit/debit cards and check that they work before leaving.


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Tips for France please*

If you want to get the latest Guide book for the French Aires, here is the address to get it sent to you for €11 all in:
http://212.37.201.100/vente_guidesBoutique.jsp?id=20&lg=uk

I just ordered mine and got a confirmation email to say it is on it's way.

handiyman


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I've said it before, but it's worth saying again - make lots of plans because it's fun, but as soon as an unplanned road looks interesting or an unexpected market takes half the day to go around, ditch the plan and explore. 

IMHO French water is just as good if not better than ours. The French are very patriotic and bottled French water has been a life style for years. However, it is no better than the tap stuff, which is "free". 

Whatever you do enjoy doing it! 

Sue 

PS - interesting - just put this through the spellcheck and it did not recognise "French"........ oh dear. (It did not recognise spellcheck either :? :? :? )


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Now I know you and Keith are going to France and will be using Aires, and I am realy realy worried about saftey
--
--
--
--
--
--
--


Will the French be safe :lol: :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

My tip for France is

 ENJOY YOURSELVES

Dave

656


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

*France*

Hi Sharon

We live in France, have a 21' motorhome which we have managed to get to lots of obscure places!! 
The Loire valley is lovely to drive along, but try taking the south side - narrower roads, but loads of wine chateaux. 
What's your route? 
We might have some information on places that you could stop at.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Parky,I'm of to the Loire Valley in August,any tips on where to stay would be very helpful.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Parky (May 19, 2005)

*Loire Valley*

Hi Gary

When we travelled along the south of the Loire (D947) we did a fair bit of wild camping just stopping in or near villages.
We did find a stopping place at Turquant (between Samur and Monsoreau), which had good flat parking for a few campers. It is open all year. You can empty water and toilet and fill with water, but no electicity.
Also we stopped at Veigne - Camping de La Plage - open all year. Nicely situated.
We have the Guide Bel-air 2007 (in French) which we used just recently to tour part of Switzerland and Italy. It has limited information for both but has a lot of listings within France.
This site is worth a look http://eurocampingcar.com/index2.php3?lg=fr&cat_id=0
Unfortunately the symbols don't line up with the maps which makes planning a little difficult!!

Hope you have a good trip.

Mark


----------

